# Road Trip-Canada&USA



## Art (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi from England,
I am a UK Citizen planning taking two years off from my business in England and touring around Western Canada & USA in an RV.
I do know I can stay in Canada for 6 months legally, and in the USA for two periods of three months., this is all within a peroid of 12 months.

All this is fine, and fits in with my plans, but my main concern is are the border officials going to believe I am NOT working?, I genuinely wont be!
thats the whole idea of my trip, not to work!
I will state that I am touring both countries spending maximum of three months in each over a two year period.

I am trying to do this legally, but some have suggested to stay in one of the countries for the whole two year period, so I dont get quized at the border, and prevented from travelling,which to me is crazy, as I dont want to commit any offences.

So anyone who has experienced this, I would appreciate any help
Art (UK)


----------

